# Big Thanks to Ripjack13 - Some Fresh Cut Blanks



## jumbojohnny (Apr 10, 2014)

As the title states - Much gratitude to @ripjack13 for helping me out, inviting me to his home, sharing some good conversation and a tasty beer...and of course for helping me save some pretty wood from the fire pit!

Here are some pics ( I suck with a camera, sorry):

5 5/8" x4 1/8"x 2 15/16" - Not sure what this wood is, but the agreement was that it smelled fishy. I did find the log it came from while fishing a few days prior...so yeahhhhh. Lots of color and worm holes for character, looks better in person.

Original Log
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8349-1.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8424.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8425.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## jumbojohnny (Apr 10, 2014)

6 11/16" x4 3/16" x 1 1/8"
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8420.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8421.jpg

Couple 2"x 2"x 2" for shaving brushes.
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8412.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8411.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## jumbojohnny (Apr 10, 2014)

Some very green walnut - I needed to see the inside to know if claiming my new pile was worth it - I like what I see.
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8417.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8415.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8370-1.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## jumbojohnny (Apr 10, 2014)

There is more... but this is it for now

Some curly spalted maple - 15 1/4" x 4" x 2 1/2". Again the pics suck, but the curling in this is very tight and there is some nice color contrast. The wife wants to claim this piece... (insert dirty jokes. I have been since she said it).
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8431.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8432.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8429.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8428.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2014)

That's some really excellent wood. Sounds like some fun was had - and fun with wood cutting too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice looking stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 10, 2014)

Man o man...that really did smell like a fish!

Don't forget to seal em ....well...maybe let that fishy one air out. Lol.

Let me know when you need more cut up. And I'll find some more good beer!

And...you are most welcome.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 11, 2014)

Seeing stuff like this is awesome - WB'ers meeting in person, having a good time, helping each other out. Looking forward to a time when I'll get to meet a fellow WB'er in person. Might even get to happen this summer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jumbojohnny (Apr 13, 2014)

Goona have to visit @ripjack13 again soon. I went to the Berkshires this weekend with the wife to visit family - found these two pretty ugly logs (cherry, I believe) waiting to be burned in the hotel lobby fireplace. Paid the bellhop $10 to put them in the trunk of my car. He was happy to do so and I am happy to have saved yet another good piece of wood from the ashes.

For scale - the bricks are 8" square
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8464.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8468.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice wood , good story too :cool2:


----------

